# Mustang cam install



## kstall (May 10, 2019)

Hello all, I wanted to share a little about a project my son and I took on to install FRPP Hot Rod cams in his 06 Mustang GT. We picked this car up back in January and he wanted to do a few mods to it. He bought a JLT cold air intake, SCT tuner, 4.11 gears and the cams. We took the car to the shop to have the gears put in and man...did that wake it up! Night and day difference in how it pulls gets up to speed. The CAI was an easy install but after pricing out the cam install, I was like "hey let's me and you do this." Now I'm no mechanic by any stretch of the imagination. I've done some brakes, but never once taken a valve cover off. We were nervous to say the least. But I researched it for a couple weeks, bought the necessary tools, and the Thursday before Easter we got started.

The fun part started when we pulled the plugs since we were installing new ones. 7 of the eight plugs had the porcelain to shatter and drops pieces in the cylinder. Those plugs are prone to breaking off in the head which is why I bought the plug removal tool in case they did. This was a different ballgame. Wound up having to go buy a bore scope so we could see down in the cylinder. After using compressed air and a shop vac with various jerry rigged attachments, we got all the fragments out.

So we worked on it about 11 hours that day and ended the day with the passenger side cam installed. Got up Good Friday and started back again. Cam installed, cylinders checked, double checked, triple checked and finally put the plugs in. Checked torque on everything and loaded the tune. Total of about 16 hours all together which is way longer than it should have taken, but hey...its our first cam install lol. 
Below is the video of the first start up. I was a nervous wreck guys I ain't lying. He's got a couple other upgrades in mind after this. But I can say this, those 2 days will be days I will remember the rest of my life. I hope that he will cherish that time as I much as I do. And without further ado.....c

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDK-jihdN6U


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

@kstall What a cool project with your son! The car sounds great :thumbup:


----------

